# CC Spectrum 10 Dilution Question



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

For those of you using CC Spectrum 10 (shampoo and conditioner) on show days, are you diluting and if so at what ratio? I think the label says dilute up to 16:1. I am dealing with a thick and sometimes dry coat. Thanks in advance!

Stacy Newton
JuJu, Dillin and Quinn
plus Papillons galore and a Yorkie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If I can I will gently work the conditioner in straight - just be very gentle (typically I would dilute and pour over the dog). I do 16:1 for the shampoo.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

On show days, I dilute both. I keep mine in oil so I use a clarifying to get the oil out, then two shampoos (diluted 15.1) then dilute the conditioner to about 5 or 6 to 1 just because it makes it easier to disperse in the coat, not because I feel it's too 'strong' to use full strength. If they arent' in oil, one shampoo seems to do the trick.


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes, I use Vellus clarifying for his first shampoo since he is oil, very light oil, but it still needs to be taken out. Thanks for the help! Stacy


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> On show days, I dilute both. I keep mine in oil so I use a clarifying to get the oil out, then two shampoos (diluted 15.1) then dilute the conditioner to about 5 or 6 to 1 just because it makes it easier to disperse in the coat, not because I feel it's too 'strong' to use full strength. If they arent' in oil, one shampoo seems to do the trick.


How do you oil a coat and what product do you use? Chantilly's hair I think is a little on the dry side. Do you think oiling the coat would help!


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

This boy is in a very low dilution of Pure paws oil, a bit of their silk, and a bit of their moisturizing conditioner, mixed with warm water. Very close to what is used in the viedeo on the Pure Paws website, I think it is the 4th one down that shows how to do it.

Another of my Maltese has a very fine, thin coat and eats his wrappers so I use a heavier oil on him- after bath and conditioner I spray on Plush Puppy Seabreeze oil. He is very greasy afterwards but the coat is well protected.

On my oldest maltese who has been cut down but is now growing out I use Summerwinds oil mixed with their conditioner and water.

All 3 have different coats and figuring out what works best has only come about from the advice of their breeders along with a little trial and error. All three are bathed with a gentle clarifying shampoo, then their regular shampoo (depending on the dog) then conditioned and put back in their oil recipe. This keeps the oil from building up too much so I don't have much trouble when I take them out of oil for a few days at a show.

I am not an experience Maltese groomer, this is just what works for my 3.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I haven't tried the Pure paws oil but i do use Neutrogena bath oil on mine. Using oil isn't really a 'fix' for dryness it's more of a preventative measure for matting. I use 2 capfuls of the bath oil in 2 qts of water with a few squirts of conditioner and then at the end of the bath, I pour it over the coat and it stays there.


----------

